
SciHub – Pirated Research Papers - vinchuco
http://www.sci-hub.io/
======
jwcrux
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11093779](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11093779)

Previous discussion before that:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11074638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11074638)

And the one before that:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11070192](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11070192)

~~~
aaron695
I think people are making a point by continuously up voting it.

It is a world changing web site that's been long coming, but perhaps could be
short lived.

------
dawnbreez
It's currently the target of government intervention, or at least strangers on
the internet have claimed so. There's 20-40 _terabytes_ of data available
through SciHub, so making a backup is non-trivial.

------
Eudyptula_minor
The website is not allowing any searches. Anyone know when it will 100
functional?

~~~
Loic
Search on Google Scholar or directly on the journal website and copy/paste the
url of the article you are interested in in the "search" box of SciHub. It
worked for me 2 days ago while the search was down.

